# What's your bow setup?



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

Im just curious as to what everyone's bow set up is and how pleased they are with it: arrows, broadheads, bows. I have a Reflex Prowler with Easton Epic arrows and Muzzys. Good luck all in these last few days.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am shooting a state of the art Bear whitetail legend (circa 1992), with those fancy aluminum arrows that are about as big around as a magic marker. They are tipped with the Thunderhead 125's. I'm cheap and will keep using this antique setup untill it fails to put deer on the ground.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, well try this one on for size:

"Vintage" Bear Whitetail II (Became obsolete when Swantucky's Whitetail Legend came into production), Easton XX75 Camo Hunter aluminum arrows, Muzzy 4-blade broadheads (125 gr.)

The bow is super long by today's standards, and it's trajectory resembles a bell curve. I like the Muzzys though, they're tough! I have killed a deer, several squirrels and a couple of rabbits with it though, so it has proven adequate. I would love to buy a much newer, smaller flatter shooting bow, but I don't usually have that kind of $$$ laying around waiting to be spent  .


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Mathews Outback set @ 65lbs
Eason ST Epic in Realtree 340 spine
Magnus Snuffers 
VBG Vital Drop rest
Scott Rhino release
Buckeye 4pin sight w/ light
Mathews detachable quiver


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

mine is a martian jaugwire i shoot goldtip cabrron arrows with 85 grain thunder heads and a wisker bisquit arrow rest ..........i love bow hunting ive taken 9 bucks since ive ben bow hunting ..........ive ben bow hunting 13 years it took me 31/2years to kill my first whitetailed deer and i did it on the ground at point blank now i use a oldman climber and now i see even more deer but treesatnd hunting is new to me ...i think i am very secssufull both on the or in a tree but deer hunting is 90%luck 10%skill i will never give up bow huntig ....ive had some awsome times that i will never forget i miss more deer than most pepole kill but i kill more deer than most pepole see lol .........im very happy with my bow set up ..my first bow was a old bear starter bow i bought for 25$ my second bow was a pse fireflight with overdraw 100$it was used ........my third bow was a high country bow got it on trade .......and then i bought my first martian bow brand new and love it .....by the way nice thread well keep the sun to youre back and the wind in youre face and kill deer


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I shoot a Fred Bear Team Realtree Extreme with a Whisker Biscuit rest and Trophy Ridge sights. Easton ST Epic carbons with 75 grain 3 blade Muzzy's.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i am shooting a t-d hunter internature recurve bow, i use aluminum arrows with sinthetic feathers, tiped with a 125 grain broadhead


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

How to you like your Outback? My girlfriend just won an outback so it looks like we have a new bow.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

diamond rapture set at 72lbs with carbon express maxima arrows tipped with rapture expandible broadheads. Whisker bisquit rest, copper John dead nuts 3 pin site. All of which is only about one month old and no deer under its belt... Yet.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

renegade trophy rac-plus 60 lb., copper john sights, shakey hunter drop away, easton carbon excel 400s with NAP scorpion xp broadheads......


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

Have u bagged any deer with the Eastion excels? and if so how did they perform?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I use a hunter extreme/xl its a 10pt the year before they changed names. loaded with a thunderhead 125g. and a simmons varable scope. I've taken 7 with this over the last 8 years. Far less expensive than they are now.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

I shoot a 2006 Bow-Tech tomkat at 70lbs. basic wisker biscut, detachable quiver. trophy ridge pendulum sight. Easton Axis arrows and 100 grain spitfires. they hit a ton.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

how u like the axis. im thinking of buying some but I dont know anyone who has them to tell me what they think of them.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

tpaco. i love the axies. i shoot the 500's and they are about the size of a pencil but they shoot really good. My bow shoots about 290-300fps and they hit a ton. I think that i paid about 60 or 70 dollars for half dozen but they are well worth it. I think that i might look at ebay for my next set


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

yah i been checkin ebay too....shop here is mad expensive. my bow shoots the epics nice n i like them a lot. only problem is couple weeks ago i lost 3 out of 6 arrows in one day. keep in mind ive had this same bunch for 3 yrs and they were flying good as teh day i purchased them. i can shoot 2-3 or 3-3 on 2.5 in bulls at 25 yds wit broadheads. anyways i had 1 flyer...completely over target and into the woods. i pass through the target and smashed to bits against a tree. then 1 got cut clean in half by another since i shoot my hunting heads mostly. so in 15 minutes i lose 3 arrows. so i figure might as well try something new. i think im gonna try the axis with the HIT inserts and what not. ive been reading good things about them and wanted to hear from an actual person who has tried them. thanks for the reply ross. if i hate them....you owe me 60 bucks!!!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Diamond Rapture 70#
Beman MAX 4 MFX 400's 26-3/4" (Basicly an axis with beman name
G5 Montech 125gr. cutters
Quick tune drop away (biskit after next week)
Tru Fire Hurancane release
Tru Glo 2 pin site


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hoyt razortec 64 pound draw
trophy ridge sights
whister bisquit arrow rest
carbon arrows
4 blade muzzy broadheads


----------

